# köpke im nbg-buck?



## m-rider (13. November 2009)

nur mal ums zu wissen...war heut in nürnberg am buck fahren und da hat mich einer angequatsch das sein hund weg wäre und fals ich ihn sehe solle ich ihn doch bitte anrufen..


UND DER TYP SAH AUS WIE ANDI KÖPKE..orginal...kann das sein, dass der hier durch die wälder rennt?

zum glück war meine brille verspiegelt..so wie ich den angestarrt hab

war iwie baff


----------



## m-rider (14. November 2009)

Privat lebt Andreas Köpke mit seiner Frau Birgit in Nürnberg.

habs selber raus gefunden er wars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norman68 (14. November 2009)

Er ist auch sehr oft zum laufen am Rothsee unterwegs.


----------



## shutupandride (14. November 2009)

die wohnen "im weller" im laufamholz


----------



## m-rider (14. November 2009)

also bin ich doch nich so bekloppt..dachte schon


----------



## shutupandride (15. November 2009)

einfach nach dem fettesten haus in der straße suchen...


----------



## DABAIKA (16. November 2009)

gibts belohnung für den hund?


----------



## m-rider (17. November 2009)

ne runde kicken...buahahah


----------



## alet08 (20. November 2009)

der Hund war lecker...


----------

